# Is "rollover" bad?



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Kirby has been so good! He picks up commands/tricks really easily. Recently he has learned the rollover trick and I was just wondering if its bad for them? I know jumping around too much is not good for them but is rollover bad for them too? He is always excited to do that trick that sometimes he just rolls over on his own to show me he can still do it but I don't want to encourage him to do it too often if it's not good for him. 

Thanks :wub:


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Kirby doing rollover

here is a video of him doing the trick.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I think he looks pretty cute rolling over :wub: 

I'm having trouble imagining what could be wrong with that :huh: 


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww ...what a smart Kirby. Only 3 months and already rolling over :aktion033: Bleu use to roll over. But since we moved into a house and dont have carpet...rolling over is difficult. So when I tell him to roll over.....he turns in circles :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks  

I always think he is just so fragile so I am scared doing new things with him. 

I would like to teach him to stand on his legs but I'm now sure how good that is for them? Maybe I am just being too paranoid. :mellow:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Maltese are fragile and you are smart to be on the cautious side. From what I had experienced, be concerned about jumping on and off furniture and don't get hooked into a rigorous game of chase, on any surface.

I don't know how standing on two legs could be a problem, unless it included a lot of jumping.

Provide your baby with lots of steps and small footstools to access the bed sofa or whatever you want him to get to, and keep the chasing games to a small roar as it's very easy for either you or your pup to mis-step, slide and land in a bad way.

I liked your video!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kirby rolling over is adorable!!! :wub2:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh hates being on her back .she will roll over to.i dont think its bad ... but your dog may ,as it means they are submisive. :faint: you will not learn a cat to do it....take care jo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kirby is so cute doing a rollover. I wouldn't think there would be anything dangerous about doing a rollover. Dogs do it all the time in play. Boo has been doing a rollover since he was just a wee pup. He's not so "wee" anymore though. LOL


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is the cutest video ever!! He looks adorable rolling over!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww that was cute! :wub: I don't think there a problem with it!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He's so cute :wub: 

Why would rolling over be bad? Ollie knows just about every trick in the book, including "dancing" in a circle on his hind legs...


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

Maltese are pretty hardy as far as the toy group goes. You really aren't that limited to what is considered 'safe' or healthy.

The length of their torso is average to their structure, and so commands asking them to be in an upright position is perfectly fine.

If it were a corgi, or dachshund, that would be a different story (seeing as how their backs are structurally not designed to be upright; too much pressure).

Rolling over is just fine too. Maltese make excellent trick dogs.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Too cute! Well, it is just submission and it really isn't bad (oh, yeah)! Just do what you feel comfortable with! Jacey is VERY strong on her back feet and jumps on to them and spins around on command! If you think he/she can do it, go for it!


----------

